# A peak into my Sketch Book.



## Wheel Man (Nov 20, 2005)

Tell me whatcha think.. Good, bad, or indiffrent.


----------



## JoeJameson (Nov 21, 2005)

Great work, love the "Hard Times" picture. :thumbup:


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 15, 2005)

cool style! 

check this out, you might like it: http://www.blackrosedistrict.com/ .  look under 'series'.

i love their stuff.


----------

